# Heart attack week before trip - cancellation?



## Lei33 (Sep 11, 2012)

We were scheduled to go to Marriott's Aruba vacation resort next week.  We deposited the week earlier this year from Myrtle Beach and have a 3 bedroom booked Sunday-Sunday in Aruba.  One of our travelling party just had a heart attack yesterday and is in the hospital having surgery.  Obviously, we cannot go on the trip.

We got Allianz travel insurance for the flights and are wondering if we can reschedule the timeshare week.  

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

Lei33 said:


> We were scheduled to go to Marriott's Aruba vacation resort next week.  We deposited the week earlier this year from Myrtle Beach and have a 3 bedroom booked Sunday-Sunday in Aruba.  One of our travelling party just had a heart attack yesterday and is in the hospital having surgery.  Obviously, we cannot go on the trip.
> 
> We got Allianz travel insurance for the flights and are wondering if we can reschedule the timeshare week.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?



Yes - You should be able to.  Contact them ASAP - they will need documentation from the Dr.


----------



## Lei33 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't have a number to call


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Lei33 said:


> I don't have a number to call



Without insurance that covers the timeshare portion of your trip there really is no guarantee that you will be compensated, but I can't imagine that any of the companies aren't willing to work with you for a one-time medical emergency.  If you're a Marriott owner and are exchanging through the DC or II for the Aruba week, contact Marriott Owner Services (800-845-4226) and see what they can do.  If you exchanged a non-Marriott week through II, contact your timeshare company and if that doesn't work, contact II.

Good luck, and good health to your friend.


----------



## Lei33 (Sep 11, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Without insurance that covers the timeshare portion of your trip there really is no guarantee that you will be compensated, but I can't imagine that any of the companies aren't willing to work with you for a one-time medical emergency.  If you're a Marriott owner and are exchanging through the DC or II for the Aruba week, contact Marriott Owner Services (800-845-4226) and see what they can do.  If you exchanged a non-Marriott week through II, contact your timeshare company and if that doesn't work, contact II.
> 
> Good luck, and good health to your friend.



Thanks our week is at a Marriott and we own at Marriott.  I'll try that number.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Lei33 said:


> Thanks our week is at a Marriott and we own at Marriott.  I'll try that number.



Being an owner should make it a little bit easier for you to get some help here.  If contacting Owner Services doesn't work you may want to try contacting the Customer Advocacy office:


> Marriott Vacation Club Corporate Office
> Customer Advocacy
> 800 936 6824
> customer.advocacy@vacationclub.com
> Hours: 8:30 AM - 5:30 PM EST (Monday - Friday)


(from this post)


----------



## pefs65 (Sep 11, 2012)

Best wishes to the person in your traveling party for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

Lei33 said:


> I don't have a number to call



Here is their website with the 800 number:  http://www.allianztravelinsurance.com/


----------



## Lei33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok put a claim in with Allianz for the flight. They do not cover timeshares under our policy.  I called Marriott and they said I did not have the Marriott insurance (CSA) and that Interval usually does not issue any refunds at all even in the case of a heart attack.  She said I could sell the week and then call her back and give her the name of the person checking in. 

What would a 3 bedroom in Aruba in less than a week go for? Mehhhh.

On the phone with Interval.  They said a supervisor might be able to cancel it.  In that case would I get to use the week some other time?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are canceling a II exchange, you will get a replacement week, that has some limitations on it, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Lei33 (Sep 11, 2012)

What kind of limitations?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

Lei33 said:


> What kind of limitations?



Usually, with a replacement week, the next exchange has to be made within 60 days of check-in, and the replacement week is only good for 12 mos.

You are already past the deadline to cancel, but hopefully, a supervisor will give you a break.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry about your friend and I hope they have a speedy recovery.

I just love how they tell you to sell an II exchange.  Are Marriott owners allowed to do so if they are exchanging another Marriott?



Lei33 said:


> Ok put a claim in with Allianz for the flight. They do not cover timeshares under our policy.  I called Marriott and they said I did not have the Marriott insurance (CSA) and that Interval usually does not issue any refunds at all even in the case of a heart attack.  She said I could sell the week and then call her back and give her the name of the person checking in.
> 
> What would a 3 bedroom in Aruba in less than a week go for? Mehhhh.
> 
> On the phone with Interval.  They said a supervisor might be able to cancel it.  In that case would I get to use the week some other time?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2012)

II sells their own insurance that would cover the cost of the exchange and associated MFs. I don't think the II insurance allows you to cancel or rebook the week but is traditional insurance that reimburses losses associated with the claim.

We are seriously considering the CSA insurance through Marriott for next year. I believe it covers all ownership weeks and associated trade travel. It also covers flights associated with those timeshare stays.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 11, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Usually, with a replacement week, the next exchange has to be made within 60 days of check-in, and the replacement week is only good for 12 mos.
> 
> You are already past the deadline to cancel, but hopefully, a supervisor will give you a break.


If you cancel under 15 days, you can only exchange 15 days out...not so good.

Ask them to put the 60 day restriction on your replacement week as a one time exception - can't hurt to ask.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 11, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Sorry about your friend and I hope they have a speedy recovery.
> 
> I just love how they t*ell you to sell an II exchange*.  Are Marriott owners allowed to do so if they are exchanging another Marriott?



I suspect OP did not use the correct terminology. Anyone can purchase a guest certificate for an exchange when they have a friend use it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't like sounding like an uncompassionate ass, but this is exactly the reason people buy travel insurance (e.g., through Marriott's program with CSA).  We buy the MVCI insurance because I would not expect any other way to get "compensation" for the week in the event of a family or medical emergency.  I would not have even considered asking for an exception which is needed only because I turned down the insurance coverage, but I agree that the OP has nothing to lose by asking.   I don't imagine most owners who bought insurance would be overjoyed to find out that they really didn't need it because of situations like this being "handled" without insurance.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 12, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> II sells their own insurance that would cover the cost of the exchange and associated MFs. I don't think the II insurance allows you to cancel or rebook the week but is traditional insurance that reimburses losses associated with the claim.
> 
> We are seriously considering the CSA insurance through Marriott for next year. I believe it covers all ownership weeks and associated trade travel. It also covers flights associated with those timeshare stays.



Although we have never had to make a claim, we think the trip insurance with Marriott is really a great deal.  In the past, we would get insurance (primarily for medical & evac) for each international trip, and with Marriott's CSA, we have many different trips covered for one fee for the year, which also includes MFs, which other insurance did not.  By the time you consider all the extra coverage it is a very small per trip expense. This is our second year of coverage, but after the first year expires, we don't purchase again until just before our next set of trips, so it is not always even an annual expense.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 12, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> Although we have never had to make a claim, we think the trip insurance with Marriott is really a great deal.  In the past, we would get insurance (primarily for medical & evac) for each international trip, and with Marriott's CSA, we have many different trips covered for one fee for the year, which also includes MFs, which other insurance did not.  By the time you consider all the extra coverage it is a very small per trip expense. This is our second year of coverage, but after the first year expires, we don't purchase again until just before our next set of trips, so it is not always even an annual expense.


I agree with your thoughts completely.  The Marriott CSA insurance is such a great bargain that I don't see how the insurance company makes a profit on it.  Unlike you, we had two snow related trip delay claims in our first year of coverage and the claims process was quick and hassle free.  We received everything we claimed (and a little more) with no issues of any kind.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 12, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I suspect OP did not use the correct terminology. Anyone can purchase a guest certificate for an exchange when they have a friend use it.



I bet the OP heard it right. I had the same thing several years ago when I did an exchange for my sister and at the last minute she couldnt go. II rep came right out and said to covertly sell and nobody would be the wiser. I couldn't believe it. I thought all recordings were taped but apparently not. I've heard other TUGGERS say the same so they know it goes on and some accept it but as the person told me it has to be on the low down.

Personally I never had a problem with someone trying to rent an II under "non-commercial" circumstances like this or even for lesser critical reasons. Why not? Something of value was given up so I use be able to do what I please with the week, again as long as I'm not looking to commercially profit.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 12, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree with your thoughts completely.  The Marriott CSA insurance is such a great bargain that I don't see how the insurance company makes a profit on it.  Unlike you, we had two snow related trip delay claims in our first year of coverage and the claims process was quick and hassle free.  We received everything we claimed (and a little more) with no issues of any kind.



I had one of my Aruba Surf Club renters take my suggestion to buy the insurance and a week before her trip she broke her ankle and couldn't travel. She asked me to send her a letter saying what she paid me and that it was non-refundable and its my understanding she got back her full $3200 rental from the insurance. 

Had another renter of a Maui 2BDRM OF not take my advice and at the last minute her daughter got sick and they couldn't go. This was about 30 days before the trip so I did deposit with II but got a lousy week that the person after 2 years of trying never could use even though I really tried to find her something and finally took my offer of $500 for the week and I ultimately got a nice Custom House week out of it.

So two stories that tell the value of the insurance.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 12, 2012)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't like sounding like an uncompassionate ass, but this is exactly the reason people buy travel insurance (e.g., through Marriott's program with CSA).  We buy the MVCI insurance because I would not expect any other way to get "compensation" for the week in the event of a family or medical emergency.  I would not have even considered asking for an exception which is needed only because I turned down the insurance coverage, but I agree that the OP has nothing to lose by asking.   I don't imagine most owners who bought insurance would be overjoyed to find out that they really didn't need it because of situations like this being "handled" without insurance.



We buy the CSA insurance.  So while I agree with you that someone who doesn't buy it is not automatically entitled to compensation, I also think that there's nothing wrong with asking Marriott or II to offer a one-time exception when significant circumstances wreak havoc with travel plans.  It's a customer service gesture that many companies choose to make on a case-by-case basis and I don't have a problem with helping folks figure out how to make such a request.  I draw the line, though, when folks start making demands that they're entitled to compensation despite expressed rules against it, or when folks complain that a company's goodwill gesture is not enough.

And, I don't think you worded your opinion in such a way that it makes you look bad.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Be sure to read the fine print for the insurance coverage and be sure it covers what you want it to cover.  I have used the RCI insurance and the II insurance and they cover differently.  Also be sure that it covers all travelers.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 13, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Be sure to read the fine print for the insurance coverage and be sure it covers what you want it to cover.  I have used the RCI insurance and the II insurance and they cover differently.  Also be sure that it covers all travelers.



The MVCI insurance covers all travelers and pretty much everything.  I have never seen another travel insurance policy that is so comprehensive.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2012)

The CSA insurance covers you for a year.  Does it cover only your Marriott weeks or does it cover all of your timeshare holidays regardless if they are Marriott or not?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> The CSA insurance covers you for a year.  Does it cover only your Marriott weeks or does it cover all of your timeshare holidays regardless if they are Marriott or not?



It actually covers for 13 months. It only covers anything booked through Owner Services or any exchanges performed in II using your Marriott weeks. Not sure about getaways. It won't cover timeshare stays at other non Marriott timeshares or exchanges with those weeks.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 13, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> It actually covers for 13 months. It only covers anything booked through Owner Services or any exchanges performed in II using your Marriott weeks. Not sure about getaways. It won't cover timeshare stays at other non Marriott timeshares or exchanges with those weeks.



Thank you.


----------



## Lei33 (Sep 13, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I suspect OP did not use the correct terminology. Anyone can purchase a guest certificate for an exchange when they have a friend use it.



Nope she said I should sell it.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 13, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I bet the OP heard it right. I had the same thing several years ago when I did an exchange for my sister and at the last minute she couldnt go. II rep came right out and said to covertly sell and nobody would be the wiser. I couldn't believe it. I thought all recordings were taped but apparently not. I've heard other TUGGERS say the same so they know it goes on and some accept it but as the person told me it has to be on the low down.
> 
> Personally I never had a problem with someone trying to rent an II under "non-commercial" circumstances like this or even for lesser critical reasons. Why not? Something of value was given up so I use be able to do what I please with the week, again as long as I'm not looking to commercially profit.





Lei33 said:


> Nope she said I should sell it.


Apparently you were not the only one that was told to rent their exchange.


----------



## fern817 (Sep 15, 2012)

OK, all this talk about the importance of buying insurance has me worried.  We were just confirmed a few weeks ago for Ko Olina for Thanksgiving week and I turned down the insurance.  Can I still get it or am I just out of luck and pray none of us gets ill.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, you can.  We did this.  We waited long enough with taking the insurance out to make sure that our last and longest trip was going to be covered as well as all the other trips too.  This is a good insurance to have and all our weeks were covered even our AC and Marriott rental and II exchanges and our own week.

When the policy expires, you can renew it. This is how I understand it and we hope that we never have to use it.  Peace of mind is good to have when a trip is so far away in the future.


----------



## Jeffrey (Sep 16, 2012)

*Link to Marriott*

Here is is the link to the Marriott website.  Not a bad deal and you can also "pay" with 30,000 MR points.

http://news.marriott.com/2011/11/csas-protect-me-plan-protects-you-when-you-travel.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jeffrey said:


> Here is is the link to the Marriott website.  Not a bad deal and you can also "pay" with 30,000 MR points.
> 
> http://news.marriott.com/2011/11/csas-protect-me-plan-protects-you-when-you-travel.html



This is different than the insurance offered by MVCI. This does not cover timeshare stays and is geared toward those traveling and staying in Marriott hotels booked through Marriott International. You need to buy the insurance through MVCI with either cash or DC points.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/insurance/default.jsp - Login required.


----------



## fern817 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Which insurance to choose?*



dioxide45 said:


> This is different than the insurance offered by MVCI. This does not cover timeshare stays and is geared toward those traveling and staying in Marriott hotels booked through Marriott International. You need to buy the insurance through MVCI with either cash or DC points.
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/insurance/default.jsp - Login required.




Thank you dioxide45! I looked up the MVCI plans and there are 6 of them.  How do you determine the best plan to choose and I don't understand the coverage of the MF and exchange fees.  Do you pick the one that covers your MF's? And the minimum plan that covers any trip cancellation or interruption is the $180 plan.

My Thanksgiving trip to Ko Olina (MKO) I have 4 additional hotel nights and our flights are on air miles.  Is the insurance plan to cover the lost week exchange and flight costs in case I, my husband or our young kids get ill and can't take the trip? And how is the MVCI insurance different from the one II offers when we are confirmed for an exchange?  

Sorry for the dumb questions, but I have never thought to purchase insurance before.  But I guess you can never forecast an emergency.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2012)

The plan will only pay up to the minimum. There are three coverage levels, $1000, $4000, and $6000. Though there are the two types of plans, one offers additional arrangements for trip cancellation and interruption. So if you have to return home due to weather or illness, the PLUS plan will provide additional coverage for that.

If you MFs on the unit used for the exchange are $1000 and your airfare is $2000, you would need at least the $4000 plan. Consider that while you have four additional hotel nights, only one of those is really non refundable. Since if you cancel after the deadline, they only charge one night cancellation fee.

Also, hotel nights booked through Marriott.com are not covered, you can however call Owner Services and book those nights through them and they would be covered.


----------

